# Summer carry



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Question for those of you that CC in hot weather, what method works best? I have not purchased my CC weapon yet (guns are hard to find here) but I am going to get a poly compact or subcompact in 9mm. My typical summer attire is shorts, tshirt and flops so I am wondering what the best carry method would be. I am thinking cargo shorts with a pocket holster, IWB at 4 o'clock or so, or maybe even a manbag/fannie pack.

I know it is best to dress around the weapon but summers here are very hot and very humid. Realistically I know I will opt not to carry before I change my summer wardrobe too much. I am a little over 6' and around 200lbs with a little bit of a beer gut if that helps. 

Also welcome are comments about specific brands of holsters, etc. Thanks for the help.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

dave33 said:


> Question for those of you that CC in hot weather, what method works best? I have not purchased my CC weapon yet (guns are hard to find here) but I am going to get a poly compact or subcompact in 9mm. My typical summer attire is shorts, tshirt and flops so I am wondering what the best carry method would be. I am thinking cargo shorts with a pocket holster, IWB at 4 o'clock or so, or maybe even a manbag/fannie pack.
> 
> I know it is best to dress around the weapon but summers here are very hot and very humid. Realistically I know I will opt not to carry before I change my summer wardrobe too much. I am a little over 6' and around 200lbs with a little bit of a beer gut if that helps.
> 
> Also welcome are comments about specific brands of holsters, etc. Thanks for the help.


I can pull off a loose/light/untucked button-up shirt over a wife beater and shorts in the summer while carrying a subcompact OWB. I am 5'11 and 200 lbs. The only real trick is when the wind picks up.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

There is almost always some wind here at the beach so that may not be practical here. I was looking at a holster companys website that showed people wearing their various products and they had a IWB holster that you could tuck a shirt over that looked pretty good, but I would like some opinions from folks with first hand experience before I start ordering holsters.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

dave33 said:


> There is almost always some wind here at the beach so that may not be practical here. I was looking at a holster companys website that showed people wearing their various products and they had a IWB holster that you could tuck a shirt over that looked pretty good, but I would like some opinions from folks with first hand experience before I start ordering holsters.


Do you have a link to that website? Thanks!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

It gets pretty hot and humid here in southeast Texas in the summer. I carry a CZ 2075 IWB in a Super Tuck holster. If I wear a shirt that needs tucked, this holster works great. More times than not though, I just wear a longer length T shirt and a pair of shorts and have had no issues. Wind has not been an issue with this holster either. Just my .02. I'm sure you'll get other recommendations. It really is a personal issue though. I have a dresser drawer full of holsters that I have tried, based on recommendations, didn't like and moved on to something else. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one with a drawer full of them.:anim_lol:


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tekhead,

The rami is one of the CC weapons at the top of my list for carry, I just cant find one to put my hands on. Do you think it would be small/light enough to go inside a large pocket on a pair of cargo shorts as a CC option? High noon holsters have a pocket holster that is suppose to fit the rami. Also, are you pleased with the rami? I am looking at that or a P-07 as a potential carry weapons among others.

Razorback,

I was looking at high noon holster's website, sorry no link, but if you type their name into your search engine of choice you will get to their website no problem.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

dave33 said:


> Razorback,
> 
> I was looking at high noon holster's website, sorry no link, but if you type their name into your search engine of choice you will get to their website no problem.


Thanks for the info! I'm a pretty big guy, and I usually have my shirt tucked in. I'm either going to have to go with pocket carry or find an IWB that can be used with a tucked in shirt.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I have the alloy frame model, it is small enough to fit in the cargo pants pocket, but, I'm afraid the weight of it would feel clumsy. The poly frame 2075 might fit your need. It would prbably be a toss up. It is a little larger than a PPS or a PF9. Don't think I would ever try to pocket carry it myself. I've got a LCP for that. Havn't tried the High Noon holsters, just Galco Summer Comfort, Uncle Mikes, and ConcealCo. Once I started using the Crossbreed Super Tuck for an IWB, my search was over. I have one for my XD 45 and ordered another one for the 2075.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Whatever CC I end up with is going to be poly for the weight savings. I have thought about the weight being a little awkward in a pocket but if the shorts fit well with a good belt maybe they would work. Perhaps some others will chime in with other points of view.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

It feels VERY awkward in a pocket. Heck, I skimped on a mag holder so I carry a spare mag around in my pocket and even that can get awkward. Triple the weight of a mag (i.e. a loaded handgun, even a poly subcompact), and you're talking about something that'll eventually rip a hole in your shorts. You definitely want something like this hanging off a sturdy belt, or in some cases, something wrapped around your body like a bellyband.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> It feels VERY awkward in a pocket. Heck, I skimped on a mag holder so I carry a spare mag around in my pocket and even that can get awkward. Triple the weight of a mag (i.e. a loaded handgun, even a poly subcompact), and you're talking about something that'll eventually rip a hole in your shorts. You definitely want something like this hanging off a sturdy belt, or in some cases, something wrapped around your body like a bellyband.


+1...what he said!:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Razorback58 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm a pretty big guy, and I usually have my shirt tucked in. I'm either going to have to go with pocket carry or find an IWB that can be used with a tucked in shirt.


Is a pretty interesting idea to be able to tuck and still do an IWB. I'll have to look into this. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> It feels VERY awkward in a pocket. Heck, I skimped on a mag holder so I carry a spare mag around in my pocket and even that can get awkward. Triple the weight of a mag (i.e. a loaded handgun, even a poly subcompact), and you're talking about something that'll eventually rip a hole in your shorts. You definitely want something like this hanging off a sturdy belt, or in some cases, something wrapped around your body like a bellyband.


I never liked to pocket carry. Maybe in a coat pocket. I've never owned a weapon that would feel right in a pants pocket and I have a Derringer in my safe:smt082

Some kind of holster on a belt or even a shoulder rig is the only way to fly for me. I feel kind like a 70's cop show guy with the shoulder holster :anim_lol: but it will hold the weight if I'm doing something where I am keeping a coat of some sort on all day.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Is a pretty interesting idea to be able to tuck and still do an IWB. I'll have to look into this. :smt033


So I guess that you're saying that this isn't an option? I thought that I read somewhere on here that someone was doing this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Is a pretty interesting idea to be able to tuck and still do an IWB. I'll have to look into this. :smt033


DJ...I thought the same thing until I bought the Crossbreed. They have a video on their website. It really is the same in real life. Check out their video and you can see how it works. I've been known to do this, but not often, and no one can tell. You have to have the clips with the velcro that goes under your belt rather than over though.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh I'm not saying it can't happen, I've just not seen an IWB rig that would allow it. I want to look into it being it sounds like a really interesting idea.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Charter Off Duty + Desantis pocket holster

I carry that almost exclusively in the summer. If its a summer night, and I can get away with a light jacket, Ill throw on my M&Pc and Alessi IWB.

But I recently discovered that I can get away with carrying shorter barreled guns at the 11 o'clock position (Im a lefty) relatively comfortably, so we'll see how things go when the warmer weather comes...


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

S&W 642 or 637 in Nemesis pocket holster. I am an older guy (66) and I wear my clothes loose and comfortable (read: baggy!) I find that a J-Frame disappears into my right front pocket quite readily. I have my seamstress sew in a reinforcement to the pocket when she alters my trousers (I am also a compact model and need shorter inseam than they make!)one or two Bianchi Speed Strips ride in left front pocket along with slim ID case with DL and HCP. The 637 is mainly for when I wear my Faded Glory Relaxed Fit jeans. The pockets are smaller and the 637 is just enough smaller in profile to hide away in the jeans pockets. I don't think anybody in town, other than my gunsmith and my seamstress, has the slightest suspicion that I carry! I am the Gray Man!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dave33 said:


> ...My typical summer attire is shorts, tshirt and flops so I am wondering what the best carry method would be...


Someone wiser than me once said that when you begin to carry a concealed, defensive weapon, you will have to accept the fact that a major adjustment of your wardrobe is necessary.
(I believe that I'm paraphrasing Clint Smith, but I'm not sure.)
The T-shirt will, almost certainly, have to go, because it won't properly cover a pistol carried at your waist. Wearing "cargo" shorts isn't the solution, because presentation from a low-on-the-leg "cargo pocket" is slow and clumsy. Last, I'd suggest that you'll also have to lose the flip-flop sandals, in favor of something more secure on the feet, just in case you have to quickly dart for cover.
If you will be carrying a full-size or "shortie" major-caliber pistol, I suggest an inside-the-waistband holster (maybe even the tuckable kind) and a "Hawaiian" shirt worn loose over it. You will have to buy shorts at least one size larger than normal, and a sturdy belt too.
Pocket holsters are for mini-pistols (I carry one, in .45 ACP) and both pocket pistol and pocket holster require lots of extra practice to use effectively.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I carry a Kahr K9 in a tuckable IWB just behind my hip.This is the exact one I use and it has a deep tuck ability.I wear pants 2 inches bigger than my waist.Usually carpenter jeans.You really can only tell by the clip on my belt.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Split_Decision/split_decision.html


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

A Sig P229R in a IWB CompTac MTAC works well at 3:30 position with loose shirt tucked in lightly at holster.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My summer and winter carry are the same, I just dress around the gun. Right now I am in shorts, loose t-shirt, and a short-sleeve button down cover shirt covering my Sig P229 SASG2. Holster is a Galco Royal Guard IWB and belt is Galco SB3. Sometimes the t-shirt/cover shirt is replaced with a polo shirt. Come winter the shorts are replaced with jeans, the t-shirt stays the same, and the button down becomes long sleeved or becomes a sweatshirt. I also wear a tight t-shit under a polo or tank top under the loose t-shirt so the gun and my body are not in direct contact.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

I live in a hot southeastern state, and I'm about your size. I drop a Kahr PM9 in the front pocket of my cargo shorts and go. A J frame snubnose revolver works well, too, but prints a little worse than the Kahr. I have a Galco Royal Guard IWB for the J frame and a Galco Matrix for the Kahr. Both of those rigs work great with a pair of shorts with a good belt (I use a The Wilderness Instructor) and a loose fitting untucked shirt.


----------

